# How to make your beard softer?



## solidcecil

I'm currently growing a beard, but my facial hair is very wiry and a bit itchy.

Is there anything you can use to soften the hair, I've tried using shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Smoog

Have you tried using beard specific shampoo/conditioner? I used some on mine once and was a nightmare for being wirey. Used some and was a dream to stroke. Awesome for styling it too.


----------



## Mingster

The longer your beard gets the softer it will become. Grow a proper Gandalf beard and you'll be laughing Short beards are always wiry unless you have naturally wispy facial hair.


----------



## Queenie

solidcecil said:


> I'm currently growing a beard, but my facial hair is very wiry and a bit itchy.
> 
> Is there anything you can use to soften the hair, I've tried using shampoo and conditioner.


Cecil - I'm in charge of the other half's beard and I can tell u now there is such a thing as beard oil... that might be what you're looking for.

Also may I recommend a Kent beard comb


----------



## tommyc2k7

Have you tried just using normal conditioner?


----------



## funkdocta

solidcecil said:


> I'm currently growing a beard, but my facial hair is very wiry and a bit itchy.
> 
> Is there anything you can use to soften the hair, I've tried using shampoo and conditioner.


Head & Shoulders mate! Stops any itching too! I haven't clean shaven for over 3 years now


----------



## spod

Pics or no chin pubes! :whistling:


----------



## Beans

@solidcecil - This is what I use http://thebeardedbastard.com , The Woodsman oil is spot on.

www.royoilclub.bigcartel.com , There stuff is supposed to be good too, I've not used it tho.


----------



## solidcecil

RXQueenie said:


> Cecil - I'm in charge of the other half's beard and I can tell u now there is such a thing as beard oil... that might be what you're looking for.
> 
> Also may I recommend a Kent beard comb





Beans said:


> @solidcecil - This is what I use http://thebeardedbastard.com , The Woodsman oil is spot on.
> 
> www.royoilclub.bigcartel.com , There stuff is supposed to be good too, I've not used it tho.


Il take a look cheers.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Agree with ming it gets softer the longer it is .


----------



## paullen

Softer! I want to know how to grow a proper beard and not this patchy rubbish


----------



## Fishheadsoup

Sounds stupid, but don't over wash it to. Takes all the natural oils out and makes it wiry. It's always itchy to start with, your face needs to get used to it as shaving with of made the ends sharp.


----------



## Moff

Anyone tried jojoba oil? Works a treat for stopping itchy balls when pubes are growing back wouldn't know if it works on beards though never grown a proper one.


----------



## militant

I sometimes use Johnsons baby oil or Palmers coco butter


----------



## jimmy26

I have Beardsley beard shampoo smells good and feels decent afterwards.. head & shoulders and a bit of the gf's conditioner always worked well too


----------



## muscle monster

Can anyone recommend a decent electric beard trimmer whilst on the subject?!!


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu

I've got the babyliss I trim. Pretty decent with digital length etc. the older version pretty decent to. Prob get one of them for bout 20 from somewhere like bnm. New one about 65 I think


----------



## muscle monster

Thanking you, I'll check it out


----------



## Absent-Spotter

I know this might sound bit counter-productive but shave your beard right back to stubble and grow it again.

I had a beard in October and it was pretty rough feeling. At my girlfriend's request I shaved it off and the stubble underneath was like a cat's fur mate, soft as you like.

Anyway, I grew my beard back and it was loads softer than before.


----------



## gearchange

I find that softener works well at low temp,although it's a lot harder to stick back on afterwards,you may have to get some new glue .


----------



## fitpeach

Absent-Spotter said:


> I know this might sound bit counter-productive but shave your beard right back to stubble and grow it again.
> 
> I had a beard in October and it was pretty rough feeling. At my girlfriend's request I shaved it off and the stubble underneath was like a cat's fur mate, soft as you like.
> 
> Anyway, I grew my beard back and it was loads softer than before.


That seems peculiar tactic! Although I've heard weirder, one guy told me he separated hairspray on his beard/face thinking it'd make it softer.. Hmm... Not sure about either but what works for you


----------



## Ads749r

solidcecil said:


> I'm currently growing a beard, but my facial hair is very wiry and a bit itchy.
> 
> Is there anything you can use to soften the hair, I've tried using shampoo and conditioner.


You should of said, I would have massaged your face with my face with foamclene as lube.


----------



## Amann

Argan Oil is the best. Also shampoo and condition the same time you do the hair on your head. Then after your shower put argan oil in it.


----------

